# Expect Shortages at Amazon



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2020)

I sell my products online with Amazon being my largest outlet, up until now, anyway. Today, they announced that they do not have enough staff to receive any products but Food and Medical Supplies, so they turned off the ability for sellers to send shipments to fulfilled by Amazon with the exception of food and medical supplies.

So, once my inventory at Amazon is sold, I may not be able to replentish. Amazon is also looking to hire 100,000 new employees. Grocery stores locally are also hiring more help to keep shelves stocked.

If the limits on restocking continue, lots of items will be in short supply. With New York considering a lockdown, will Adorama and B&H also be affected, or will mail order keep on. Who knows the next move.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2020)

Amazon’s COVID-19 blog


How we’re supporting our employees, customers, and communities




blog.aboutamazon.com


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 18, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I sell my products online with Amazon being my largest outlet, up until now, anyway. Today, they announced that they do not have enough staff to receive any products but Food and Medical Supplies, so they turned off the ability for sellers to send shipments to fulfilled by Amazon with the exception of food and medical supplies.
> 
> So, once my inventory at Amazon is sold, I may not be able to replentish. Amazon is also looking to hire 100,000 new employees. Grocery stores locally are also hiring more help to keep shelves stocked.
> 
> If the limits on restocking continue, lots of items will be in short supply. With New York considering a lockdown, will Adorama and B&H also be affected, or will mail order keep on. Who knows the next move.


Sorry to hear that. I noticed this week that my orders have gone from next day to about five days. I'm waiting five days for printer ink and Turbo Tax on disk. Even Amazon Fresh has a wait list now. I live just a few miles from a huge Amazon Distribution Center. I am no conspiracy theorist, but I am starting to wonder whether this virus is much worse than we are being told. I have never seen things so locked down in my 57 years. In fact, I have no memory of anything being locked down.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2020)

There is one fact, people are stocking up, and stores can't get products on the shelves or, in some cases, can't seem to get them. Bread is out in most stores, pasta is wiped out, rice and dry beans abs lentils are hit hard, flour and sugar.

As to being worse than we are being told, it depends on who a person listens to. The pandamic experts are expecting that a lot of people will get it, but for some reason, if you are 50 or older or have a immune deficiency, it can be very serious at any age. Most people will be fine after a few days, but if it hits 70 to 100 million people, doctors will need to choose who lives or dies based on their chances of survival. There is not enough equipment or facilities. If it can be slowed down, then there will be time to at least get medical equipment.

They started a test of a potential vaccine yesterday in Seattle, but even in the unlikely event that it works, its still 18 months away at best. Thats a expedited time with lots of shortcuts.


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
First sorry to hear about your business issues, hard times ahead for many I think. 



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> its still 18 months away at best. Thats a expedited time with lots of shortcuts.


And with the shortcuts comes more risk of the vaccine having a negative impact on some people. Having said that I think I would still go with a shortcut vaccine rather than wait for full testing and approval. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 19, 2020)

Its not a big deal for me, I was just pointing out that you may not find a product you want available with Prime.

As a matter of fact, I found that out yesterday looking for a specific product that was sold out on Amazon but available elsewhere. I ordered it elsewhere. It turned out to be shipped directly from the manufacturer.


----------

